# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Nizhnevartovsk

## Glock

Мой родной город. http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/1.html - from space http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/2.html http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/3.html http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/4.html http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/5.html http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/6.html - samotlor http://Nizhnevartovsk-city.narod.ru/7.html - airport

----------


## Rtyom

> You don't have permission to access .... on this server.

   ::

----------


## Leof

Is it forbidden city?

----------


## Rtyom

I guess it is.   ::

----------


## Glock

Sorry, now it's working...

----------

